# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Nijmegen (locatie Nijmeegsebaan)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Nijmegen (locatie Nijmeegsebaan)
Nijmeegsebaan 61
Nijmegen

Bezoek de website van GGZ Nijmegen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Nijmegen (Locatie Nijmeegsebaan).*

----------

